# Removable Steering Wheel



## 106597 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi All

We have recently purchased a Hymer B654 on a Fiat Ducato base. Is there anybody out there who can provide advice on where to find and how to fit a removable steering wheel? The van has cruise control but no airbag and I don't know whether that causes a problem.

Also, I had a slight mishap which damaged the rear bumper. Is it easy for an average DIYer to fit a new bumper?

Thanks for any help received.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

For snap off steering wheels have a look on the following link, considered fitting one myself but thought it a bit pricey, so settled for a disklok purchased on e-bay instead.

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/

http://www.disklokuk.com/home.html


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I have fitted two removable steering wheels and it is very easy to do, open's the cab more and the seat gets more space when swivelled. There's also the added bonus of making the motorhome harder to steal, not many thieves carry a steering wheel around :lol:

As for the cruise control that could present a challenge as you would need to make snap-fit connectors for the wiring on the wheel, also not knowing what cruise you have it may be a problem locating the buttons, if it's an after market cruise that should not be a problem though.

The rear bumper should be with-in most DIY'ers capabilities but not being familiar with your van I can say no more than that.

You can also buy the removalable steering wheel at our site shop here on Motorhomefacts, if you subscribe this will then enable you to discount on certain items, but you would need to check if the wheel is eligible to discount.

http://www.outdoorbits.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=steering+wheel

MHS...Rob


----------

